# Alcohol free yeast



## trustyrusty (8/7/19)

Hi I watched something on tv the other day about 0 % alcohol beer. It’s a yeast strain that does not create alcohol or something. I did not get the name, anyone know what it is called and where you could buy. I tasted one the other and wasn’t bad. Think it was Carlton... anyhow with driving laws now it might be good to have a few on hand if you feel like a beer without worry.. cheers


----------



## trustyrusty (11/7/19)

Saccharomyces Ludwigii is a yeast that is suitable for brewing non-alcoholic beer.

Found this ... probably tricky process... easier to buy.... , you have to use less malts and when bottling - steam them first to kill any potential wild yeast. It would proably leave a alot of sugar in beer, as there would be a lot of residual sugars left over.

Interested to know if anyone has done this...


----------



## Half-baked (11/7/19)

Brewdog’s ‘Nanny State’ has been on my list for a while. It uses Cal ale yeast with a tiny amount of Munich malt, plus rye, wheat, crystals, etc. ABV of around 0.5% 

 https://brewdogrecipes.com/recipes/nanny-state

Apparently it’s one of their top selling beers...


----------



## trustyrusty (11/7/19)

Thanks


----------



## trustyrusty (11/7/19)

I was looking at the recipe (and others) and see that there are 4 hops just for dry hopping 37.5 g each, ? That is about $18.00 or so just in hops for dry hopping plus other hops . Is that right? Wow expensive beer .. thanks


----------



## Half-baked (11/7/19)

Yeah, when I get round to making it, will do about half their hops... from memory dry hopping has diminishing returns, especially after around 4 grams per litre. 

But also compare the cost for 2.5 cases you brew yourself vs 1 case of Carlton zero...


----------



## MHB (12/7/19)

Yeast (*Saccharomyces cerevisiae*) eats sugar, that's what the Sacch… name means.
When yeast eats sugar it makes Alcohol and CO2 that's inescapable. There are some strains of yeast that will only eat Glucose, which makes up a very small (~1%) of the wort sugars, I think this is the type of yeast Coopers use in Birell. No matter what type of yeast you use you will get a corresponding amount of Alcohol and CO2.
Brewed soft drinks and ultra low alcohol beers can be called alcohol free if they contain less than 0.5%ABV, that very different to 0% Alcohol. To get no alcohol you would have to remove the alcohol. Several methods are used, ranging from Vacuum Distillation to Dialysis. All are expensive to set up and do change the flavour of the beer.

Interesting to try and make good tasting low-0% Alcohol beers, hard to do well at home (well less than 3% and a good flavour is hard), Let us know how you go.
Mark

Trustyrusty, if you think $18 in hops is a lot your in for some surprises. I've seen recipes with $100 in hops in a 23L brew, probably a bit excessive but that's the way people are making super hoppy beers...
Have to remember that these beers compare to commercial products that will sell for $10-15(or more) for a 330mL package ($30-$45/L) 23L would be worth $690-$1035, so its not unreasonable if you squint a bit.
M


----------



## trustyrusty (12/7/19)

Yep, thanks 

I guess they are buying in massive bulk, ie not paying $13 for 100 grams of Hops, and they are turning $100 in $1000 or so - so cost is important, but if they don't make it they wont sell it. 
mmmmmm those super hoppy ones not for me, I wont be spending $100.00 on hops.. I am thinking I might do partial grain..using a can of cheap home brew to get the base hop / wort and then add my own grain wort recipe + extra hops and good yeast. Thoughts? As part of a learning curve...


----------



## MHB (12/7/19)

Only one - Brew the beer you like drinking!
M


----------

